# Any Chevy Truck experts?



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

The battery went dead because NTB left my ignition key on over night, another story. After that my A/C blows from the defroster and floor but not from the dash where it is set to. I replaced my battery becasue it wouldn't hold a charge and it still only blows from the defroster and floor. 
Any ideas what is going on??


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

What year is your truck?


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Depending on the year, Its usually one of two things, though there are other culprits as well. In most cases I have found either the control panels to be the main problem (95-98). They get VERY hot and usually burn up and start acting funny after 2 years. Most other cases, the blend door actuator fails to work, which covers a myriad of other Chevy truck models. This is just my personal experience, others feel free to chime in with your experiences please, I'm all about learning, and Im sure I haven't run across every problem that causes this symptom.

Hope you find this helpful.

-Brett


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Problem may be solved*

I disconected the battery, both + and -. Touched the two together and waited about 10 minutes. Reconnected the battery and it is working. I will just have to wait and see if it starts going back to the defroster again. I think you may be right it seems the actuator door isn't opening like it should. But why I don't know. Since it works for a while and then doesn't.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a 2002 that occasionally does that. All I do (if possible) is stop, turn the ignition off, and restart the truck. For what ever reason something electrical hangs up. None of the error codes I've ever had said anything about that issue. 
Stephen


----------



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

*Fixed I think!!*

Stephen, when it did it the first time, after the battery was allowed to go dead, I did the same thing you suggested. It went back to working correctly. 
After it sat in the garage for a week and the battery went dead again, that just didn't seem to work.
What I did was disconnect the battery leads from the battery. Touched both leads together and then let it sit for about fifteen minutes. 
After that it went back to working. I haven't driven it in about a week but when I do I will check to see and post up the results. 
I hope I have solved the problem.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

My 2003 did the same thing and it got worse. The a/c fan would stay on after the truck was turned off... then it would blow just defrost then floor then all then nothing and it sometimes blew hot sometimes cold.

It turned out to be the a/c control module which is down on the passenger floor board area. It costs about $100 and takes about 30 minutes to replace.


----------

